
The Normal Economy Is Never Coming Back - freediver
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/04/09/unemployment-coronavirus-pandemic-normal-economy-is-never-coming-back/
======
pasttense01
On the other hand if you look at the stock indices, Wall Street is expecting a
very quick recovery.

I agree with the author rather than Wall Street.

